# Proper knife for Kali



## jysEXP (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm intrested in Pekiti Tirsia Kali,but am not sure on the signature knife. I'm looking at Spiderco's are those a wise choice?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't think there is a "signature" knife, the ginunting can probably be considered a "signature" sword, but I can't think of anything for a knife.  

Lamont


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes, they do have a signature sword, but if they have a distinctive knife it's news to me.


----------



## Selfcritical (Dec 10, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Yes, they do have a signature sword, but if they have a distinctive knife it's news to me.


 
There's a specific knife design the philipine Force Recon marines use, but that's all i can think of.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Dec 10, 2006)

if i am not mistaken i think that thier knife is called a pakal fighter and zach whitson knows a hell of alot about pekiti. he owns iron mountain knives so check him out tell him i sent you.
later
Jason Arnold
Parker/Planas Lineage
CANADA


----------



## Blindside (Dec 11, 2006)

jaybacca72 said:


> if i am not mistaken i think that thier knife is called a pakal fighter and zach whitson knows a hell of alot about pekiti. he owns iron mountain knives so check him out tell him i sent you.
> later
> Jason Arnold
> Parker/Planas Lineage
> CANADA


 
While I do think that PTK was (and is) a big inflluence on making such a design popular (reverse grip edge in) I can't really say that is a "pekiti knife."  Every time I have seen Tuhon Gaje, he has been playing with something different, as an example I've seen him have: an Emerson karambit, cold steel voyager, some bear claw type, and a balisong, and this is out of meeting him 3 times.  He seems to like variety in his carry items....


----------



## silatman (Dec 12, 2006)

Please tell me your not going to train with a live blade!
Thats for the movies dude, train safe, use a training blade.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2006)

I do not believe that PTK has a signature knife.


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I do not believe that PTK has a signature knife.


 
It doesn't, to my knowledge.

But, to echo Silatman's comments, you don't train with a knife, you train with a training blade.


----------

